# Iridology anyone?



## Rosie P

Hi. Just wanted to see if anyone else has experienced iridology?

I had a very interesting session at Hoar Cross Hall last week. I decided to try it as I was very sceptical, and went to a talk about it first. It was explained that it isn't meant to diagnose illnesses or health problems, but rather show up weaknesses in specific areas. 

I went for a half hour session as it was cheaper and thought that would be more than enough. He noted weakness in my digestion and possibility of spasms (I suffered from terrible IBS a few years ago until I discovered acupuncture) and the possibility of diverticular problems (my mum has diverticular disease). He saw possible problems in both ovaries (I have PCOS) and pituitary areas showed particular sensitivity to stress (the aforementioned IBS was brought on and made worse when stressed). 

Anyway the upshot was that the digestive weaknesses can be helped and potential diverticular problems solved by avoiding certain foods. He was also a practicing naturapath and said that when/ if I stop the drugs, he thinks herbs will help me. I told him I became pregnant last year after taking agnus castus but then it didn't work for me subsequently, and he said that over the counter angus castus isn't very strong compared to what he would give. He also said he'd recently treated a woman who had recurrent miscarriages, and she successfully carried to term.

Anyway, I thought it was worth a thought and wanted to see if anyone else had tried it? I'm thinking I may give his herbs a try when I have to stop the Clomid.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Hiya Rosie, I've only just started to read up on it, it does look very interesting. Are you going again to see him?


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Ceri. I think I may do if the drugs don't work and when I have to come off them.

Are you considering it?

Rosie. xxx


----------

